# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  mycosidol

## camposbruno

ola a todos gostava de saber algumas informaçoes sobre este medicamento ,foi me dito que servia para eliminar cianobacterias mas tenho algumas duvidas sobre
 - pode ser colocador com o aquario com todos os vivos dentro?

-tem contra indicaçoes ?

-existe alguns vivos que combatem as cianobacterias?


Obrigado desde ja pelas vossas opinioes .

----------

